# What does it means?... "Further Checking Required"



## tejas (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Today i have sent my police clearance certificate of India to my case officer as he has requested me same before 20 days.

I found one change in my document checklist .Work experience and specific work experience shows "further checking required" status from today before it was showing "received" status.

DAIC have already did job verification on 15/05/2010.will they do it again?

please advise me...

regards,
tejas


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Tejas

There have been cases where job verification was done more than once. But in many cases the status on the checklist was not updated..

Write to them and ask the status or calling also helps


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

tejas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today i have sent my police clearance certificate of India to my case officer as he has requested me same before 20 days.
> 
> ...


tejas....
PR visa granding was banned for nearly 3 months.
so totall process were in stuck and now the ban has been lifted.
Thats why even after job verification visa grand is getting late.
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------

